# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Ραδιοενισχυτής] yamaha rx v373

## vlahoskwn

καλησπερα σας

εχω εναν ενισχυτη Yamaha rx v373 οπου μετα απο μια διακοπη ρευματος δεν ανοιγει...
το πρωτο πραγμα που δοκιμασα ειναι αδιαβαζωντας το sevice manual να δοκιμασω αν ειναι σε Protect mode αλλα φυσικα δεν αναψε...
απο τι εψαξα οι ενισχυτες αυτης της σειρας εχουν θεμα με την ταση του standby και γιαυτο δεν αναβει ο ενισχυτης
μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε να τα ελεγξω πληρως ωστε να τον επισκευασω;

εχω στην κατοχη μου σταθμο κολλησης και αποκολησης και θερμο αερα εχω καλαι πολυμετροκαι καπασιτομετρο

εχω κατεβασει το σχηματικο...
στον μετασχηματιστη Τ1501 στη πλευρα του πρωτευοντας μετρω 4,57kohm στο δευτερευον μετραω19,8 ohm
οι διοδοι ειναι ενταξει που τις μετρησα
στο ρελε εχω στο πηνιο αντισταση περιπου 330ohm να δωσω μια ταση να δω αν οπλιζει;
στους Mkt Πυκνωτες αντι για 10nf μετρανε 3,3nf
επισης στον κυριο μετασχηματιστη στο πρωτευον μετραω περιπου 8,5ohm

----------


## chipakos-original

Για δες εδώ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AMJ2X4KqzU και εδώ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xIlqe-P1CM

----------


## vlahoskwn

σχετικα με το δευτερο βιντεο το ελεγξα τον μετασχηματιστη ειναι ενταξει
απλα μαλλον εχω θεμα με τη ταση standby Και θελω μια βοηθεια ωστε να μη κανω καποιο λαθος

----------


## vlahoskwn

Και μετρησα επισης στο καλωδιο cb151 οι τασεις ειναι μηδενικες με το αρνητικο στη γειωση και μετρωντας τις αλλρες τρεις τασεις...
εκτος κυκλωματος οι πυκνωτες μετρανε 11nf
ο πυκνωτης c1507 μετραει εκτος κυκλωματος 7 nf ενω επρεπε 10nf
στο NJM2388F33 εχω μηδενικες τασεις στο vin
Και τελος στο ενα ποδαρακι του c1507 (το ποδαρακι απο τη πλευρα του μετασχηματιστη) εχω 240volt στο δευτερο ποδαρακι δεν εχω εχω ταση και κατεπεκταση δεν εχω στα ακρα της ασφαλειας που δινει ρευμα στο δευτερο μετασχηματιστη απο τι καταλαβα στο σχηματικο
μπορω να βαλω ενα κομματι συρμα και να δω αν θα αναψει;

----------


## chipakos-original

Πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε μπορείς να κρατήσεις το power button για 10 δευτερόλεπτα πατημένο και κάνε επανεκίνηση τον ενισχυτή, μήπως έχει μπλοκάρει ο επεξεργαστής. Κατέβασε το Manual https://www.manualslib.com/download/...a-Rx-V373.html Στη σελίδα 89 θα δεις λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με τον ηλεκτρονικό διακόπτη NJM2388 Να ξέρεις ότι το μηχάνημα είναι πολύ σύνθετο και θέλει προσοχή στους ελέγχους που κάνεις στα επιμέρους κυκλώματα, μην γίνει περισσότερη ζημιά.

----------


## vlahoskwn

Τα έχω δοκιμάσει αυτά όλα δίχως κάποιο αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## vlahoskwn

Επίσης βρήκα και αυτό εδώ
https://repairalmostanything.com/thr...-rx-v373-power

----------


## vlahoskwn

Μετά από την αλλαγή των πυκνωτών mkt και του ηλεκτρολυτικου έχω πλέον 16 volt έξοδο εκτός πλακέτας το καλώδιο 
Πάνω στη πλακέτα και στο ic131 μετράω στο vin περίπου 1.5 volt και στο vout και στο on/off 0.3 volt
Επίσης στο διακόπτη που ανάβει μετράω πάλι 0.3volt
Αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό;
Να δοκιμάσω τίποτα άλλο;
Θέλω αν γινεται να εξακρίβωσω αν φτιάξει μόνο η πλακέτα αυτή και αν είναι αγοράζω μια ως ανταλλακτικό από την αντιπροσωπεία

----------


## gep58

> Και τελος στο ενα ποδαρακι του c1507 (το ποδαρακι απο τη πλευρα του μετασχηματιστη) εχω 240volt στο δευτερο ποδαρακι δεν εχω εχω ταση και κατεπεκταση δεν εχω στα ακρα της ασφαλειας που δινει ρευμα στο δευτερο μετασχηματιστη


Μετρώντας επάνω σε μια ασφάλεια ποτέ δεν υπάρχει τάση εκτός αν είναι καμένη

Αρχικά μέτρησε αν υπάρχει ~9VDC τάση στους C1503 και C1501




> μπορω να βαλω ενα κομματι συρμα και να δω αν θα αναψει;


Αυτές τις "πατέντες" καλό θα είναι να μην τις χρησιμοποιείς γιατί μάλλον είσαι αρχάριος από αυτά που διαβάζω και χρειάζεται προσοχή

----------


## vlahoskwn

Στους πυκνωτές που αναφέρεις έχω περίπου 12 volt στο c1501 αλλά δε βρίσκω στον πυκνωτή c1503 στο σχηματικό λέει στη πλακέτα ope2 αλλά δε το βρίσκω όλοι οι πυκνωτές στη πλακέτα αυτοί είναι c13xx

----------


## vlahoskwn

> Μετρώντας επάνω σε μια ασφάλεια ποτέ δεν υπάρχει τάση εκτός αν είναι καμένη
> 
> Αρχικά μέτρησε αν υπάρχει ~9VDC τάση στους C1503 και C1501
> 
> 
> Αυτές τις "πατέντες" καλό θα είναι να μην τις χρησιμοποιείς γιατί μάλλον είσαι αρχάριος από αυτά που διαβάζω και χρειάζεται προσοχή


Έχει δίκιο με την ασφάλεια τώρα το κατάλαβα μεγάλη πατάτα αυτό που εκανα....

----------


## gep58

Αυτά τα 12V πρέπει να τα βρεις στο pin1 του IC131 και στο pin2 3,3V όταν το pin4 παίρνει τάση. Αν δε τα βρίσκεις έλεγξε την καλωδίωση μεταξύ CB151 και CB132 ή κάποια διακοπή στα τυπωμένα ή κακή επαφή στους κοννεκτορες

----------


## vlahoskwn

> Αυτά τα 12V πρέπει να τα βρεις στο pin1 του IC131 και στο pin2 3,3V όταν το pin4 παίρνει τάση. Αν δε τα βρίσκεις έλεγξε την καλωδίωση μεταξύ CB151 και CB132 ή κάποια διακοπή στα τυπωμένα ή κακή επαφή στους κοννεκτορες


Στο ic131 μετράω στο pin1 1,5volt στο pin2 0,12 και στα pin 3 και 4 μετράω 0 volt (το αρνητικό του πολύμετρου το έχω στο σασί)

Επίσης όταν το καλώδιο από τη πλακέτα είναι εκτός μετράω 16volt τώρα μέτρησα με το καλώδιο πάνω στη φυσά και μέτραω 1.5volt

Μπορώ να ελέγξω το ic131;

----------


## gep58

> Στους πυκνωτές που αναφέρεις έχω περίπου 12 volt στο c1501 αλλά δε βρίσκω στον πυκνωτή c1503 στο σχηματικό λέει στη πλακέτα ope2 αλλά δε το βρίσκω όλοι οι πυκνωτές στη πλακέτα αυτοί είναι c13xx


ο C1501, C1503 και όλοι οι C15xxείναι στην πλακέτα (ΟΡΕ3)
οι C13xx είναι στην πλακέτα (ΟΡΕ2) που βρίσκεται και το IC131. Την τάση στο πιν1 να βρεις αυτό είναι το σημαντικό αλλιώς τα 3,3V δεν βγαίνουν



> Μπορώ να ελέγξω το ic131


θα ελεγχθεί αμέσως μόλις πάρει τα 9-12V στο πιν1 και στο πιν2 θα βγάλει 3,3V

----------


## vlahoskwn

Μπορώ να ελέγξω με κάποιο τρόπο το ic131;
Γιατί όλα.τα υπόλοιπα τα βλέπω σωστά

----------


## gep58

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να είναι σωστά. Αν είναι ανοιχτό το IC131 θα παίρνει τάση και δεν θα βγάζει τπτ. Αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο δεν θα υπάρχει η τάση που μετράς στην πλακέτα ΟΡΕ3
Αυτή την τάση πρέπει να βρεις γιατί δεν υπάρχει στο πιν1

----------


## vlahoskwn

να το παρω απο την αρχη λιγο
στην εισοδο του μετασχηματιστη εχω 240 Και στην εξοδο 12 στην συνεχεια στον ηλεκτρολυτικο εχω περιπου 12 και στην εξοδο στο καλωδιο με το καλωδιο της γειωσης στο αρντικο του πολυμεγτρου εχω στο πρωτο καλωδιο 16volt και στο δευτερο τιποτα στο τριτο εχω παλι 16....
στη συνεχεια με το καλωδιο πανω στο ic131 μετραω με το αρνητικο καλωδιο στο σασι 1.5 volt περιπου στο πρωτο πιν στο δευτερο 0,3 και στα αλλα δυο τιποτα

----------


## gep58

Θα σου τα πω όσο πιο απλά μπορώ. 
Οι 2 πλακέτες ΟΡ3 και ΟΡΕ2 συνδέονται με ένα 4πολικό καλώδιο ή ίσως με κάποια καλωδιοταινία δεν ξέρω.
Είπες ότι βρίσκεις 12V στα άκρα του πυκνωτή C1501 και αυτή η τάση σύμφωνα πάντα με το σχέδιο καταλήγει στο #1 του συνδέσμου CB151 της OPE(3) και από εκεί με το (κόκκινο) καλώδιο Νο1 φτάνει στον σύνδεσμο CB132 της ΟΡΕ(2) και καταλήγει στο ποδαράκι 1 του IC131
Στο #2 καλώδιο (πορτοκαλί) θα πάρεις 3,3V όταν όλα είναι σωστά
Στο #3 (μπλε) καλώδιο πρέπει να βρίσκεις ~7V
To #4 (μαύρο) καλώδιο είναι το GND (αρνητικό) των μετρήσεών σου 
Ξαναλέω αν δεν βρίσκεις τα ~9V στο ποδαράκι 1 του σταθεροποιητή των 3,3V ψάξε να βρεις τι φταίει
OPE2 & OPE3.jpeg

----------


## vlahoskwn

> Θα σου τα πω όσο πιο απλά μπορώ. 
> Οι 2 πλακέτες ΟΡ3 και ΟΡΕ2 συνδέονται με ένα 4πολικό καλώδιο ή ίσως με κάποια καλωδιοταινία δεν ξέρω.
> Είπες ότι βρίσκεις 12V στα άκρα του πυκνωτή C1501 και αυτή η τάση σύμφωνα πάντα με το σχέδιο καταλήγει στο #1 του συνδέσμου CB151 της OPE(3) και από εκεί με το (κόκκινο) καλώδιο Νο1 φτάνει στον σύνδεσμο CB132 της ΟΡΕ(2) και καταλήγει στο ποδαράκι 1 του IC131
> Στο #2 καλώδιο (πορτοκαλί) θα πάρεις 3,3V όταν όλα είναι σωστά
> Στο #3 (μπλε) καλώδιο πρέπει να βρίσκεις ~7V
> To #4 (μαύρο) καλώδιο είναι το GND (αρνητικό) των μετρήσεών σου 
> Ξαναλέω αν δεν βρίσκεις τα ~9V στο ποδαράκι 1 του σταθεροποιητή των 3,3V ψάξε να βρεις τι φταίει
> OPE2 & OPE3.jpeg


Ωραία με το καλώδιο στον αέρα της πλακέτας ope2 μετράω όμως 16volt αυτό είναι λογικό;

----------


## gep58

Λογικό είναι. Βάλτο στη θέση του δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι στον αέρα και μέτρα να βρεις αυτά που σου έγραψα

----------


## vlahoskwn

Συνδεμένα όλα μετράω όπως έχω πει στην είσοδο του ic 131 περίπου 1.5volt και στην ίδια στιγμή στην έξοδο κατευθείαν στο μετασχηματιστή της πλακέτας από 12 που έβγαζε πέφτει στα 3 volt περίπου...

Στη συνέχεια Αποσυνδεμενο από τη πλακέτα το ic131 δίνω από τροφοδοτικό με το πρώτο ποδαράκι να δίνω τάση και στο δεύτερο να μετράω την έξοδο και στο τρίτο τη γείωση με δώδεκα βολτ βγάζει έξοδο περίπου πέντε βολτ και μόλις έδωσα μόλις έναμιση βολτ έβγαλε περίπου τρία στην έξοδο και ζεστενεται σε όλες τι περιπτώσεις αρκετά.... 
Στο τέταρτο δεν εβαλα κάτι .... 
Οπότε έχει θέμα;
Αν ναι πιστεύετε ότι έχει προχωρήσει και ποιο κάτω;

----------


## gep58

> Συνδεμένα όλα μετράω όπως έχω πει στην είσοδο του ic 131 περίπου 1.5volt και στην ίδια στιγμή στην έξοδο κατευθείαν στο μετασχηματιστή της πλακέτας από 12 που έβγαζε πέφτει στα 3 volt περίπου...


Άλλαξε άμεσα το IC131, το παρακάτω θα το δεις μετά

----------


## vlahoskwn

αν δωσω απο τροφδοτικο παγκου 3 volt στο ποδαρακι που βγαζει τη ταση στο Ic131 θα μπορουσα να δω αν θα ανψει το μηχανημα η αν εχει αλλο θεμα;

----------


## gep58

Δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω πόσο εξοικειωμένος είσαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά αλλά ναι είναι μια δοκιμή που μπορεί να γίνει αφού βιάζεσαι να δοκιμάσεις πριν αλλάξεις το εξάρτημα.
Θα πρέπει όλα τα κυκλώματα να είναι συνδεδεμένα, με τον σταθεροποιητή βέβαια εκτός, και με περιορισμό χαμηλού ρεύματος από το τροφοδοτικό. 
Να σημειώσω ότι την όποια ευθύνη για το εγχείρημα αναλαμβάνεις εξ' ολοκλήρου εσύ.
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## vlahoskwn

> Δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω πόσο εξοικειωμένος είσαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά αλλά ναι είναι μια δοκιμή που μπορεί να γίνει αφού βιάζεσαι να δοκιμάσεις πριν αλλάξεις το εξάρτημα.
> Θα πρέπει όλα τα κυκλώματα να είναι συνδεδεμένα, με τον σταθεροποιητή βέβαια εκτός, και με περιορισμό χαμηλού ρεύματος από το τροφοδοτικό. 
> Να σημειώσω ότι την όποια ευθύνη για το εγχείρημα αναλαμβάνεις εξ' ολοκλήρου εσύ.
> Καλή επιτυχία.


Θα δώσω στο δεύτερο ποδαράκι και τρίτο σωστά;

----------


## gep58

#2----> +3,3V
#3----> GND

----------


## vlahoskwn

Δυστυχώς δεν ανάβει και έχω πάλι πτώση τάσης 
...
Στη πλακέτα digital εκεί που πρέπει να έχω 3.3 volt έχω 0.7volt 
Όπως και κατευθείαν στο τροφοδοτικό βλέπω 0.7 volt

----------


## gep58

Σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο υπάρχουν 3 γραμμές 3,3V η Μ η D και η FL
Ψάξε με προσοχή που βραχυκυκλώνει η γραμμή των 3,3V(M) γιατί μάλλον σ' αυτήν αναφέρεσαι
Από ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο στο σχέδιο μάλλον πρέπει να ελπίζεις ότι πρόκειται για κάποιον βραχυκυκλωμένο bypass πυκνωτή κι όχι για βραχυκυκλωμένο επεξεργαστή.
Λυπάμαι αλλά περισσότερο δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να βοηθήσω

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Κωνσταντίνε,
αν και νομίζω ότι έχουν λεχθεί τα πάντα για την επίλυση του προβλήματος που παρουσιάζεται στον ραδιοενισχυτή σου,
από τους φίλους και συναδέλφους Δημήτρη από Αθήνα και κυρίως από τον Γιώργο από Θεσσαλονίκη που αναφέρεται
στις περιγραφές του αναλυτικότατα, επιμένεις σε μία μέτρηση που παίρνεις με τη φίσα που πηγαίνει στο κονέκτορα CB132
στον αέρα στο pin #1 κι η οποία αναγράφεις ότι είναι 16V D.C.
Ε λοιπόν η τάση αυτή είναι λάθος.
Η τάση που βγαίνει από το pin # 1 από τον κονέκτορα CB151 και πηγαίνει στο pin # 1 του κονέκτορα CB132 πρέπει 
απαρέγκλιτα να ΄ναι 9,3V D.C. (άντε να ΄ναι 10V D.C. όταν τ΄ ελεύθερο άκρο της φίσας δεν είναι κουμπωμένο στο 
κονέκτορα CB132).
Από την ιστοσελίδα : https://elektrotanya.com/yamaha_rx-v.../download.html
κατεβαίνει το Service Manual του ραδιοενισχυτή σου.
Μεγένθυνε και μελέτησε πολύ προσεκτικά το δεξί σχηματικό που φαίνεται στο κάτω δεξί τμήμα της σελίδας (OPERATION 3).
Συγκεκριμένα αντικατέστησε οπωσδήποτε τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές C1501 (2200 μF / 35V) & C1503 (10 μF / 100V),
πρέπει να ΄χουν χάσει χωρητικότητα αλλά και το ESR τους να ΄χει αλλοιωθεί. [Να προτιμάς ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές που
ν΄ αντέχουν να λειτουργούν στους 105 βαθμούς Κελσίου].
Αντικαθιστάς τις γρήγορες διόδους D1508, D1509 (KDS160), το ψηφιακό TRN (Bild on resistors) Q1505 (DTC114) [αυτά 
καταστρέφονται / χάνουν τη γρηγοράδα τους ή <ανοίγουν> χωρίς να υπάρχει δυνατότητα μέτρησής τους].
Ελέγχεις / αντικαθιστάς τις αντιστάσεις R1503 (15Ω), R1508 (47Ω/2W), όπως και 
τις διόδους : D1502 (zener 4,7V), D1503, D1504, D1505, D1506 & D1507 (1T2), D1501, D1510 (zener 4,7V) και
τα TRN΄s : Q1502, Q1504 (KTA1266), Q1503 (2SA170 :Cool: .
Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μετράς με τη φίσα που καταλήγει στο κονέκτορα CB151 στον αέρα και το τροφ/κό συνδεδεμένο 
στην εναλ/νη τάση των 220V, στο δευτερεύον του Μ/Σ T1501 9,1V A.C. και 
στ΄ άκρο s9 (pin #1) του κονέκτορα CB151 *9,3V D.C.* 
στ΄ άκρο PWR_RY (pin #2) *3,2V D.C.*, 
στ΄ άκρο ACDET (pin #3) *7V D.C.* και 
στο pin #4 (GRD) που ΄ναι γείωση *0V*.
Τώρα αφού μετράς τις παραπάνω τάσεις βγάζεις το φις του ραδιοενισχυτή σου από τη πρίζα και πηγαίνοντας στη πλακέτα OPERATION 2 
κι ελέγχεις / αντικαθιστάς το Zener D1302 (5,6V), τον ηλεκτρ/κό πυκνωτή C1302 (47 μF / 16V) κι αντικαθιστάς οπωσδήποτε (γιατί τ΄ 
ολοκληρωμένα δεν ελέγχονται) τον σταθεροποιητή IC131 (NJM238 :Cool: .
Δεν πειράζεις οτιδήποτε άλλο γιατί ο ραδιοενισχυτής έχει πολύ ευαίσθητα κυκλ/τα στη Main Board (BGA IC¨s, μνήμες EEPROM κ.ά.).
Καλή επιτυχία σ΄ ότι κι αν κάνεις και μεγάλη ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ κατά τη διάρκεια των μετρήσεων τάσεων ότι ο ραδιοενισχυτής είναι συνδεδεμένος 
στο δίκτυο των 220V A.C., πρωτίστως για τη προσωπική σου ασφάλεια.
Φιλικά.
          Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## vlahoskwn

> Φίλε Κωνσταντίνε,
> αν και νομίζω ότι έχουν λεχθεί τα πάντα για την επίλυση του προβλήματος που παρουσιάζεται στον ραδιοενισχυτή σου,
> από τους φίλους και συναδέλφους Δημήτρη από Αθήνα και κυρίως από τον Γιώργο από Θεσσαλονίκη που αναφέρεται
> στις περιγραφές του αναλυτικότατα, επιμένεις σε μία μέτρηση που παίρνεις με τη φίσα που πηγαίνει στο κονέκτορα CB132
> στον αέρα στο pin #1 κι η οποία αναγράφεις ότι είναι 16V D.C.
> Ε λοιπόν η τάση αυτή είναι λάθος.
> Η τάση που βγαίνει από το pin # 1 από τον κονέκτορα CB151 και πηγαίνει στο pin # 1 του κονέκτορα CB132 πρέπει 
> απαρέγκλιτα να ΄ναι 9,3V D.C. (άντε να ΄ναι 10V D.C. όταν τ΄ ελεύθερο άκρο της φίσας δεν είναι κουμπωμένο στο 
> κονέκτορα CB132).
> ...


καλησπερα σας αρχικα να σας πω σε ολους ευχαριστω που με βοηθησατε!!!
φυσικα αλλαξα πυκνωτες και το τρανζιστορ στη πλακετα operation 3 και διορθωθηκαν ολες οι τασεις
στη συνεχεια αλλαξα το ic131 και αλλαξα ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους σε ολες τις πλακετες και επανηλθε το μηχανημαστη ζωη!!!
απλα να ξερετε το σχηματικο εχει εξαρτηματα που στη δικια μου πλακετα δεν υπαρχουν μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι λαθος η υπαρχουν διαφορες εκδοσεις....

----------

mikemtb73 (11-10-20)

----------

